# SA deed



## raffal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello,

I have purchased Strand Pavilion from Nicky,(http://www.capeescape.co.za/) and havent received any deed yet. It 's been few weeks already.
How long does it take anyway for them to send any paperwork back to me (deed,block share -whatever it is called).She says I can use RCI anytime soon.How I can use it if I even dont have anything stating I own anything... in South Africa.
Did anyone purchased from her? How this process of transfering ownership works ?
When she is gonna send me/email me any deed?
Rafal
702.203-9737
raffal@cox.net


----------



## vincenton (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello,

   I don't have any experience with strand, but I have a few SA timeshare in the past. I am still waiting on most of them. I heard it can take anywhere from a 1 month to 6 months or longer.

Vincent.


----------



## grest (Dec 14, 2005)

Just want to second what Vincent said...We have several SA weeks, and it took several months with each one.  However, the weeks were actually deposited into our account much sooner, so we had use of the week without the deed in hand. 
Connie


----------



## JACKC (Dec 14, 2005)

*Selling takes a while, too*

SA clocks run slow. 

We have bought 3 and sold 2. Seems like it takes ages. We are still waiting to close on our most recent sale. 

Patience,
Jack


----------



## tedk (Dec 14, 2005)

i have just recieved deeds for strand. started in august got deeds last week. this was also done thro nicky at capeescape.


----------

